# Panacur



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

The vet told me that rabbits need to have Panacur (the worming treatment) before any event that would be stressful to a rabbit, i.e. moving house, going to the vets for a vaccination. 

The Panacur box also says that rabbits should be given this treatment four times a year. Does anybody give this to their rabbits four times a year?

I have given Panacur to my rabbit Annie a few times in the past with great difficulty ! Does anyone have any tips on how to get the paste into their mouth? :confused1:

When she was younger it was a little easier but when she started to resist I put it on her foot to lick off which worked. Now she has wised up to that trick and she flicks it off her foot...clever girl ! I find it almost impossible now because she shakes her head so that I can't get the applicator anywhere near her mouth!!

Any suggestions please??


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

I Panacur my lot 3 times a year for 28 days to prevent E.C, rabbits don't suffer from worms as such but the active ingredient of Panacur is Fenbendazole which kills the E.C spore, you have to give them a 28 day course because of the life cycle of the spore so 9 days is a waste of money.

To make it easier on myself I get Lapizole as it tastes better, I inject the dose into some Weetabix and they nom it all up :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I panacur my two once a year, after being away at boarding. My vet told me that a 28 day course of Panacur will last the rabbit for its whole life, unless you bring a new rabbit into the house or you take the rabbit to boarding. a 28 day course of Panacur kills the Ec bacteria, so there is no need to do it several times a year, unless your rabbit comes into contact with another rabbit. I would see no reason why you would need to panacur before a stressful event, and also 9 days isn't long enough. If you do panacur regularly, do the 28 day course as it actually kills the bacteria, 9 days does nothing to the bacteria.

My two love the taste of panacur and will easily take it from an SS pellet. Try putting it on your rabbit's favourite food. I personally wouldn't use Lapizole because it's liquid, rather than a paste, so you have to squirt it straight into the mouth, which can be very stressful, and I personally wouldn't want to put my rabbits through that stress every day for a month.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I panacur my two once a year, after being away at boarding. My vet told me that a 28 day course of Panacur will last the rabbit for its whole life, unless you bring a new rabbit into the house or you take the rabbit to boarding. a 28 day course of Panacur kills the Ec bacteria, so there is no need to do it several times a year, unless your rabbit comes into contact with another rabbit. I would see no reason why you would need to panacur before a stressful event, and also 9 days isn't long enough. If you do panacur regularly, do the 28 day course as it actually kills the bacteria, 9 days does nothing to the bacteria.
> 
> My two love the taste of panacur and will easily take it from an SS pellet. Try putting it on your rabbit's favourite food. I personally wouldn't use Lapizole because it's liquid, rather than a paste, so you have to squirt it straight into the mouth, which can be very stressful, and I personally wouldn't want to put my rabbits through that stress every day for a month.


Firstly I do not agree with only treating for E.C once, you can't guarantee that you won't bring the bacteria on your own clothes, or another pet could bring it in. I for one am not willing to take that risk.

Secondly I stated injecting the Lapizole into some Weetabix (or anything really) :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Firstly I do not agree with only treating for E.C once, you can't guarantee that you won't bring the bacteria on your own clothes, or another pet could bring it in. I for one am not willing to take that risk.
> 
> Secondly I stated injecting the Lapizole into some Weetabix (or anything really) :thumbup:


i wasn't commenting on your post. I answered the OP's question. I have my opinion about panacur, you have yours. You've already voiced your opinion in your original post, the OP will get both sides and will make their own decision.

I also stated this in my original post:



SEVEN_PETS said:


> If you do panacur regularly, do the 28 day course as it actually kills the bacteria.


I don't disagree with people panacuring their rabbits regularly, just I don't, and I just voiced my opinion of why i don't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i wasn't commenting on your post. I answered the OP's question. I have my opinion about panacur, you have yours. You've already voiced your opinion in your original post, the OP will get both sides and will make their own decision.


I'm sorry after reading back my post it does come across like I'm having a dig, I didn't mean it to come across like that I'm sorry


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will certainly try putting it on her favourite food.

I had no idea that rabbits can eat and like Weetabix. Do you just break off a few pieces? I will have to try this!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've given mine the full 28day course and won't be doing mine again unless they come into contact with another rabbit or show any symptoms of EC as they are both house rabbits. I know I could potentially bring spores into the house but I always change my shoes before going into their room so the chances are slim.

I can't get near Alan with the syringe so was putting it on his favourite biscuits for him. Lottie would not eat anything that I put the panacur on so I had to syringe it into her mouth.

Hope it goes ok!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there are many mixed reviews on worming rabbits and each vet I have spoken to says a completely different thing as well as all the online reviews.

I would agree that the best time to worm is during/after stress like bonding another rabbit to your existing group, boarding them or moving house.

I have found syringing a blob onto a bit of spring greens maybe 2 inch by 2 inch and rolling it up with the paste in the middle the easiest way for my 2, then theyve eaten it without tasting it, its never failed me yet. They wont eat if if its just squidg it on top of some veg.


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you buy a 28 day course or do you just buy more than one syringe of Panacur? :


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

mms81 said:


> Can you buy a 28 day course or do you just buy more than one syringe of Panacur? :


I bought 4 syringes for 2 rabbits for 28 days. My two rabbits get half a graduation each day.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I got through 6 syringes to do mine. It depends ont he weight of your rabbit as to how many 'clicks' on the syring they get a day. Because Lottie is over 2.5kg she had 2 a day but Alan just had 1


----------



## cocojack (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi 
Yes I use Panacur Liquid 2.5% oral (cats/dogs) I have always used this for my rabbits, I usually give it to them twice a year and have found my rabbits to me more healthy with it. I always put this into their drinking water which makes it very easy for the rabbits to have unlike the paste. I have never heard of it to be used in stressful situations, in stressful situations I usually give my rabbits a pro biotic. Hope this helps


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

We took our buns for VHD jabs yesterday and I asked the vet for advice about worming. I was told basically that it wasn't necessary and unlikely to be a problem. The vets come recommended as being good with rabbits so I am not sure at this stage. The buns are only 12 weeks old - what is the forum view?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

bunbun said:


> We took our buns for VHD jabs yesterday and I asked the vet for advice about worming. I was told basically that it wasn't necessary and unlikely to be a problem. The vets come recommended as being good with rabbits so I am not sure at this stage. The buns are only 12 weeks old - what is the forum view?


I'd panacur them for 28 days and then after that, I'd suggest doing your own research and deciding what to do. It's your own personal choice through research whether you panacur 3-4 times a year, once a year or only once in the rabbit's lifetime.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Its definately worth doing the full course at least once as the effects of the parasite are awful and can be fatal. If your rabbits are outdoors and come into contact with wild animals then its better to do them regularly but as Sevenpets said its up to you how often you decide to do them.


----------

